# Gutters - how far below shingles.



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Much has to do with the length of the run----and the width of the facia---how many inches of drop from the highest point to the lowest?

I am not a gutter guy----just threw this out for something to consider.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Adding to what Mike said.

A lot has to do with the pitch of the roof as well. During a hard rain you don't want the water over shooting the gutter. You really can't go by the shingles either since some over hang the shingles too much causing sagging and obstruction.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Snow falls off slate, metal, and clay roofs, maybe concrete, don't really know.. Shingled roofs with mineral granules, not so much. The avalanche roofs have snow cleats to keep the white stuff aloft, so snow shouldn't be an issue if your roof setup is correct.
Shingle overhang shouldn't be more then 3/4". There should be a drip edge over the fascia top. Long runs should be split to opposing downspouts. Get the gutter as high as you can at the high point and drop it down to the low point at least 1/8" per foot. If the gutter pitch will be too great in one direction, split the run and do two downspouts, one at each end of the run. This is typical of ranches and hipped roof houses.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been thinking that I should hang the gutters with the gutter guards in mind. I think the best guard I've seen are the aluminum mesh that was tucked under the roofing shingles and installed with some slope. That is the plan for my roof. I also use brackets with stainless screws so I need better than 1" between the shingle and the gutter for some access. 
1/8" per foot drop may look too much with long lengths, but it is a must. The solids that don't drain becomes that much harder to clean after the years.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I hung a few hundred (thousand?) feet of gutter over the years. My general rule was to start by getting the high point(s) as high under the drip as you could then dropping them as needed to the downspouts. 
I would use a few cups of water to do my drop. Nothing gets a gutter pitched right like water. :vs_karate:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

A sudden downpour answered my question. My shingles are about 1.25" proud of the fascia. I had water coming down from behind the gutter. Thankfully I didn't finish hanging them only about 1/2 of `40'. My gutter starts maybe an 1/8" below the bottom edge of the drip edge. I either need to add some aluminum to bridge the gap or pull the gutters off and rehang.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> A sudden downpour answered my question. My shingles are about 1.25" proud of the fascia. I had water coming down from behind the gutter. Thankfully I didn't finish hanging them only about 1/2 of `40'. My gutter starts maybe an 1/8" below the bottom edge of the drip edge. I either need to add some aluminum to bridge the gap or pull the gutters off and rehang.


You can leave the gutters alone and gently pull out the drip edge so it is over the gutter. You might also see gaps in the back of the gutter that aren't tight against the fascia. You can attach them to the fascia. The combination of the gaps and the drip edge flat against the fascia board can allow water behind the gutter.
At the high point of the gutter I put the gutter behind the drip edge, as high as I can get it. Then slope it down from the center(or edge) if it just slopes in one direction.).
It's very odd with a 1 1/4" roof overhang you would get water behind the gutter from the roof. This could happen with a driving rain and gaps as mentioned before.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Clutchcargo said:


> A sudden downpour answered my question. My shingles are about 1.25" proud of the fascia. I had water coming down from behind the gutter. Thankfully I didn't finish hanging them only about 1/2 of `40'. My gutter starts maybe an 1/8" below the bottom edge of the drip edge. I either need to add some aluminum to bridge the gap or pull the gutters off and rehang.


If the pitch on the gutters is OK, they drain to the downspouts, personally I would put in the aluminum strips. Especially if you have the aluminum available. Its easier and accomplishes the job.


----------



## Bill625 (Oct 18, 2009)

It’s been my understand the proper pitch for gutters is 1/16” every foot. Too much angle and the water will flow too quick and instead of taking any debris with it ie: leaves it will actually flow under them and not clear the gutter. Kinda like pulling a table cloth out from under the dishes. I also seen Tom Silva install gutters from This Old House and he starts them low enough that a level placed on the roof hanging over the gutter passes over the top and doesn’t come in contact as he explained it as snow sliding past without catching the front lip and tearing the gutter off. This only works if the run isn’t so long that every 1/16” inch pitch allows for the gutter to still be attached at the far end. Figure a 24 foot run drops. 1 1/2””. Seems reasonable.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I think you are already on the right track. I never trust the little drip edge kicker to get the water in the trough. I always set the back of the trough up under the drip edge or use a gutter flash to bridge the gap. The only exception would be if the roof slope is above about 6/12. At the steeper slopes water is not as likely to wick back into the drip edge.


----------



## steves7839 (Aug 18, 2019)

When researching drip edge retrofit, I saw one diagram call for a 1/4" furring strip against the fascia to extend the drip edge out. This makes sense because I didn't bother, and now find some dripping behind the gutters.

I also *reduced* the shingle overhang to 1.5" and am seeing rain overshooting the gutter by riding a "water bridge" over the metal screen guards.

Recent research shows placement of the outer gutter edge 3/4" below the roof plane on my ~7/12 pitch roof. I doubt that rule was followed on my gutters.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

It depends on the slope or run needed to insure the water flows to the downspout. Important to properly install a kickout along the edge to insure all the water flows off the roof and into the gutter. If done improperly the water will get behind the gutter and create problems in the future.


----------

